# Do you think he's worth this?



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Gosh he is cute!! Looks like he would need a bit of canter work, but he looks like a fun ride. And seriously, he has THE cutest face ever!! 

Good luck!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_He is long in his canter, but he always tries. He was at a level where he was starting to build himself up enough to really lift that canter and slow it down, but of course with lack of work that goes back out the window. It's in there lol.
Thanks. _


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

I think he is most definitely worth what you want to put him up for :] I'd take him if i could! xD


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

xeventer17 said:


> I think he is most definitely worth what you want to put him up for :] I'd take him if i could! xD



_Thank you. I think he's a steal at that price... just hope I can sell him before winter starts to come around here in NZ! _


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm not too familiar with the NZ market, but I think you're selling him too cheap. Put it as $1000 neg to right home. If he has the expressive movement, like you say, the right person will buy him. If he has the talent, some one will snap him up. I'm guessing he's a standardbred? In my area, standies and standie x's do quite well in the hunter ring.
Are you including any tack in the asking price? Is he a beginners horse or is he more suited to being a 2nd or 3rd horse?


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Gidji said:


> I'm not too familiar with the NZ market, but I think you're selling him too cheap. Put it as $1000 neg to right home. If he has the expressive movement, like you say, the right person will buy him. If he has the talent, some one will snap him up. I'm guessing he's a standardbred? In my area, standies and standie x's do quite well in the hunter ring.
> Are you including any tack in the asking price? Is he a beginners horse or is he more suited to being a 2nd or 3rd horse?



_He was at $1000 and no one was biting - this was when he was being ridden. We're overburdened with Standardbreds in NZ, so they go very cheaply. I didn't really want to go low on price, but I do need to be realistic and sell him. Apart from his bridle and bit he will not come with any other tack (I use my saddle on both horses)... He is more suitable for someone capable, he's quiet enough to take a beginner for a spin (as he has done a few times, and even a couple of "pony rides") but he does need a rider who will support him if he gets worried about something. Like I said he's not dirty, but I think an animal his size (16.1hh est) and being so long etc, he does need someone who knows what they're doing. Or someone who has access to ground support if they were still getting basic experience. _


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_Thought I'd add this... its by no means up here for critique AT ALL... this was his third ride back after winter break last year... zoom zoom in the canter, and the transition down to trot was sloppy... but we weren't expecting much. That's his "rough trot" he's a hell of a lot smoother and consistent when working correctly. But this is his movement... and this is "too big" for all the people who were interested in showing. I don't get it. Lol._


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Just note I didn't see all of the video because my computer decided now would be an appropriate time to throw a tantrum. :|
I think that if you could work on his head carriage and get him working more from his hindquarters, you could get $1000 for him.
Can he leg-yeild and do shoulder ins? Can he do travers? Lateral movement will help supple him up, and I find that it can help with transitions.
Have you ever rode a dressage test on him? If so at what level and at what level is he training?


----------



## Fjordhest (Mar 22, 2010)

He is definately a beautiful horse, no questions asked. I'm not the most knowledgeable horseperson (in fact, it's been a few years since I've had the privelage to be around the magnificent beasts) but he is certainly a gem.
As a prospective buyer (if only I lived in NZ!) I find it reassuring that you point out his flaws as much as his better features. I would personally not object to paying the initial price, though perhaps under negotiation?

Long story short, I think 1000neg. is a fitting price to ask for your boy.

Good luck in finding him a good home!


----------



## welshies rule (Feb 7, 2010)

I for one love his action like u say he has been out of work so more schooling on head carrige backend etc but the price u asking is A STEAL he is gorgeous!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Gidji said:


> Just note I didn't see all of the video because my computer decided now would be an appropriate time to throw a tantrum. :|
> I think that if you could work on his head carriage and get him working more from his hindquarters, you could get $1000 for him.
> Can he leg-yeild and do shoulder ins? Can he do travers? Lateral movement will help supple him up, and I find that it can help with transitions.
> Have you ever rode a dressage test on him? If so at what level and at what level is he training?



_Unfortunately, he is not in work right now, as I cannot ride (see first post)... as I do not have a rider for him I cannot work on these things myself. He was leg yielding under saddle with his training, and I did playfully do one of the easiest tests ages ago on him when I was riding him but it was only walk and trot. 
He's got the goods for someone to work with and I'm happy to have any buyer come and spend several weeks working with him before deciding to take him if they feel the need to. 
It's a difficult situation as he would be much easier to sell if I could ride/ his rider wasn't so busy.
Thanks for the input._


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

welshies rule said:


> I for one love his action like u say he has been out of work so more schooling on head carrige backend etc but the price u asking is A STEAL he is gorgeous!


_
Thank you very much. All these photos/vid are from Nov 09. But I feel he will be roughly the same as he was here, as he wasn't being ridden a lot then. If someone would put the work in they'd have a fantastic horse (again heavily biased )! And yes, he is a tad handsome, isn't he? :wink:_


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

First of all, so sorry about your accident and your being forced to make tough decisions about your horses. 

I do think he's a nice horse with some potential. I don't know what the market is like in NZ, but in general, you're putting yourself at a disadvantage by not having him in steady work. Here in the US, where there's a glut of horses on the market, he might not get looked at because there'd be several similiar horses at similiar prices that were in regular work. 

I'm sorry, I suspect this is *not* what you want to hear, or good news, but I think you'd be better off leaving the price as is and finding a rider for him. Offer the rider a commission on the sale if need be. Maybe even send him to your instructor's or another professional's barn where he can be ridden and seen. 

While I absolutely believe you are honest and forthright, and obviously with your leg there's a reason why you're not riding him; people who come to see him are not going to be able to visualize what he'd be like when he's in steady work. They're only going to see what's in front of them on that day. 

Good luck!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Being a standie, you're not going to get high prices for him unfortunately. Standies are like tb's, a dime a dozen but unfortunately for standies, even the really superior ones are looked over because of their breed. Being out of work is not going to help you sell him. We have standies here going for doggers money that are really quite nice, going kindly under saddle but no one wants them :/

Maura gave good advice, get someone to ride him, have him going walk trot and canter at least softly and responsive to the aids, then try to sell him for $1000. You want him doing at least leg yield to get him a little ahead of the usual standie crowd.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_Maura and Kayty, thank you for your thoughts here.
These are also problems I have seen in selling him myself. My instructor has too many horses right now to help me with Evo (I have asked and offered a commission like suggested)... I will try to find a rider for him but either way I do need to sell him before winter hits as I don't want to disadvantage two horses when my leg troubles with the cold settle in and it takes me twice as long to do everything in the limited time I will have.

All the same I appreciate your advice here everyone  
_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Can you lease him out? If he's quiet enough I'm sure a pony club kid would love the chance to lease him. Then you can put an option to buy on it?


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Kayty said:


> Can you lease him out? If he's quiet enough I'm sure a pony club kid would love the chance to lease him. Then you can put an option to buy on it?


_Have thought of this also. I would be happy to lease him provided in the end he is sold. I don't know how to word this without sounding foolish, but if I can't have my boy anymore, I'd rather sell him to a good home and have updates, but not see him. Although with leasing he could move off the property, I'd still wish to check on him to make sure the care for him is being upheld. With selling him it would not be my right to check in on him all the time. Silly I know, but I tried to sell him earlier (before I broke my leg) and ended up seeing him and then bringing him home with a new way of thinking I could master his movement etc. So for his best interest, I need to sell him.

Does that make sense?_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

How about sale with 1 month trail period? And just the conditions that they pay upfront before he is removed from the property, and if he doesn't suit them and is returned, he MUST be in the same condition as when he left or money will not be returned in full?


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Kayty said:


> How about sale with 1 month trail period? And just the conditions that they pay upfront before he is removed from the property, and if he doesn't suit them and is returned, he MUST be in the same condition as when he left or money will not be returned in full?



_Yes, that is fine by me, I did it on my last sale  


Good news, I left a desperate plea for help on my FB and his old rider has found time to come help with Evo. I'm excited to see him being worked again _


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

can you move to alberta, canada so i can buy him? lol. i wish. but good luck


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

I LOVE Evo!!! I would buy him in a heartbeat, in work or not, if I lived down in NZ but sadly I don't. 
Hope everything works out well for you and your boy!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_Beau Baby, lol thanks but I think I'm fine to say in NZ!
And RedHawk, you've always had your eyes on my boy. I was waiting for you to turn up hehe... I only wish it was cheaper to ship between our countries!_


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

ohmyitschelle said:


> _And RedHawk, you've always had your eyes on my boy._


_*guilty*_ Hehe, yes I have. He's just so gorgeous!





ohmyitschelle said:


> _ I was waiting for you to turn up hehe... I only wish it was cheaper to ship between our countries!_


Me too!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_Just thought I'd update here.
Evo's old rider came out today and had a ride on the big guy. He was an absolute gem, walking and trotting happily... did some listening exercises involving upwards and downwards transitions at random points, and he was on the ball for every cue, which made me so so proud of him! 
Then I sat up on him! First time in over a year! So thrilled. I posted pics over here... http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/its-evo-day-3-a-50959/

but here's a couple... (PLEASE NO CRITIQUE!)





















And more news - my Facebook plea really worked, my instructor will be taking him on once she's sold a few horses if I still have him and sell him on my behalf - which means he'll be ridden regularly, taken out places etc. Things are looking up for my boy... so glad I posted this thread, haha!
_


----------

